# Remote access to linux computer



## JohnSr77549 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a wireless router with a linux (Zorin OS - 32 bit) computer connected to it. I need to connect (remote control) that linux computer from a Windows XP computer outside. My router is a Netgear WNDR3700 and has a dynamic IP address similar to 173.11.xxx.xx and the linux computer has an address similar to 192.168 x.xx. I think I can do what I need by establishing a virtual private network (VPN) and configuring the router to pass through the required ports.

I am not sure what VPN server/client software I need to use or the details of how to do what I need to do. If anyone is familiar with what I would like to do and can help educate me, I would surely appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

TeamViewer client and server for both Linux and Windows are available.

It's fairly easy to set up on either machine.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And doesn't require any port forwarding. I have used TeamViewer to remotely control Ubuntu 10.10 from Windows 7.


----------



## JohnSr77549 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks! TeamViewer is GREAT!

I haven't been able to use the File Transfer function as described on p27 of the Manual - TeamViewer 6.0.

Can you help?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What problem are you having with File Transfer? I haven't looked at the manual, but maybe the attached screen shot will help. Click on "File transfer" in the top TeamViewer control panel to get the "dual file manager" window. I navigated to the desktop of my Windows 7 (left side) and of the Linux (right side). Because of my carelessness you can't see it but I selected a .pdf file on my Windows 7 desktop and then clicked the double right arrows by "Send" and the file was transferred to Linux.


----------



## JohnSr77549 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks. I couldn't see the File Transfer functions because I was using TeamViewer on my iPhone. It does work on the desktop version. I guess the File Transfer functionality is not included in the mobile version of TeamViewer.


----------



## JohnSr77549 (Nov 3, 2010)

I've installed the free version of TeamViewer on several of my personal computers running various versions of Windows and they all seem to work properly. I installed TeamViewer for unattended access to those computers.

When I installed TeamViewer on my Linux cumputer It didn't give me an option to install for unattended access. Do I need to do something different for Linux?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Unattended access implies setting a "permanent" password and having TeamViewer run automatically at startup. The first one is possible--don't remember what to click on, but there aren't many choices so you''ll find it--but I found no way to tell it to auto run. Pretty sure there is a general way to tell Linux to run programs at startup, but I haven't learned yet.


----------



## tracyanne (Mar 25, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> Unattended access implies setting a "permanent" password and having TeamViewer run automatically at startup. The first one is possible--don't remember what to click on, but there aren't many choices so you''ll find it--but I found no way to tell it to auto run. Pretty sure there is a general way to tell Linux to run programs at startup, but I haven't learned yet.


On Ubuntu and Ubuntu Derivatives like Linux Mint. System -> Preferences -> Start Up Applications OR in a terminal window type gnome-session-properties

In the Start Up Applications Window select Add and in the Add StartUp Program Window enter the command for the application you want to start when the desktop loads and save it by clicking on the Add Button.

The application will start when you boot up.

Just a Note: if you are using Linux Mint with the Mint Menu it's Preferences -> Start Up Applications

NOTE also on any Linux using the GNOME desktop typing gnome-session-properties into a terminal window will work

There is a similar way in KDE desktops, but the last time I used KDE was KDE3.5.10, I stopped using KDE when KDE4 was released, so it's likely they've changed things around a bit.


----------



## tracyanne (Mar 25, 2011)

JohnSr77549 said:


> I have a wireless router with a linux (Zorin OS - 32 bit) computer connected to it. I need to connect (remote control) that linux computer from a Windows XP computer outside. My router is a Netgear WNDR3700 and has a dynamic IP address similar to 173.11.xxx.xx and the linux computer has an address similar to 192.168 x.xx. I think I can do what I need by establishing a virtual private network (VPN) and configuring the router to pass through the required ports.
> 
> I am not sure what VPN server/client software I need to use or the details of how to do what I need to do. If anyone is familiar with what I would like to do and can help educate me, I would surely appreciate it. Thanks.


The simplest way is to use SSH as in ssh [email protected] or to gain graphical capability ssh XYC [email protected]

The first gives you text access to the remote computer, the second makes it possible to run GUI applications across the network, so that you are interacting with the window of an application that is actually running on the remote computer. The graphics Server on Linux (called X) is network aware and capable of functioning in a Client/Server mode across the internet if necessary.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> On Ubuntu and Ubuntu Derivatives like Linux Mint. System -> Preferences -> Start Up Applications OR in a terminal window type gnome-session-properties


Thanks, tracyanne!


----------

